# NewBee in N. Tennessee



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I have to confess that although I am in E. Tennessee, I didn't understand the reference to Sgt. York Country. I assume that is a reference to the Sgt. York that this State Park is named in honor of ?

http://www.tn.gov/environment/parks/SgtYork/


----------



## DryCreekGeezer (Sep 16, 2012)

It is the same Sgt. York. I live about 7 miles from the York State Park.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome DCG!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

When I was a kid in Kingsport, TN, my optometrist had a photo on the wall of Sgt York and several other men, including the optometrist's father, leading a parade in Kingsport. A real local hero. -james


----------



## DryCreekGeezer (Sep 16, 2012)

I have met two of Sgt. York's sons, George and Andy. Andy was/is the park ranger for the Sgt. York park, which includes the house built by the State of Tennessee and the gristmill on the Wolf River. They were both gentlemen to whomever they met.


----------

